# Newbie....first Trip This Weekend



## donaldeller (Jan 17, 2009)

Our first trip this weekend in the camper. It's been winterized since we bought it in Jan. We came across a good deal 2006 30 RLS for only $15k so we bought our first camper.

CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

Our rig is still winterized too. We wanted to take it out this weekend for the first trip but it was so cold and rainy we decided to hold off for a week or two.

Sounds like you got a great deal. I know you're gonna have a great summer in it!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We have started loading ours getting ready for the first trip. It is so exciting. Aren't new campers fun? Remember to take your camera for every trip. We have taken so many pics and love looking at them in the winter. I try to keep a disposable camera in the camper so if I forget my digital I still have one. Enjoy your new campers and have fun.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Enjoy your first trip of the season, and you first trip in the Outback. This past weekend makes my sixth trip of the season. I will be going out again next weekend, and the once April comes around, I have reservations to be out every weekend all the way into August, at that point then I dont need the reservations anymore.

Brent


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome and congratulations on the OB! How does the Armada do? My neighbor has one and he recently pulled his mothers 30' SOB (some other brand) 6+ hours and he said its a real power house.... He loves his. Enjoy!!

outback loft,
I thought we were doing pretty good going out once a month (year round) totaling about 45 nights a year. Every weekend from April to August, I'm Jealous


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

Don&Shari&Aiyana said:


> Our first trip this weekend in the camper. It's been winterized since we bought it in Jan. We came across a good deal 2006 30 RLS for only $15k so we bought our first camper.
> 
> CAN'T WAIT!!!


WARNING - you may never be the same again! We just came back from our first trip last weekend and now it's ALL I WANT TO DO. The weather here was miserable all weekend and still I was pouting because we weren't camping. First thing tomorrow morning I'll be calling to make our next reservations and even then, it won't be soon enuf.

Have fun, take the camera and enjoy every minute


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

4fun_timers said:


> Welcome and congratulations on the OB! How does the Armada do? My neighbor has one and he recently pulled his mothers 30' SOB (some other brand) 6+ hours and he said its a real power house.... He loves his. Enjoy!!
> 
> outback loft,
> I thought we were doing pretty good going out once a month (year round) totaling about 45 nights a year. Every weekend from April to August, I'm Jealous


Well I spend a good amount of time out. The trailer is only winterized for November and December, than I am out at least twice a month, till April, then I gt my use of the trailer for sure.


----------



## lilunsure (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello! We live in Ellicott City so not far from you.

Let us know how your first trip goes. What park are you staying at in DE? We've stayed at Cape Henlopen but that is when we had a pop-up. We currently don't have our first trip planned until mid-May which is late for us.

Maybe our paths will cross at a local campground!

Take Care
Deb


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## donaldeller (Jan 17, 2009)

lilunsure said:


> Hello! We live in Ellicott City so not far from you.
> 
> Let us know how your first trip goes. What park are you staying at in DE? We've stayed at Cape Henlopen but that is when we had a pop-up. We currently don't have our first trip planned until mid-May which is late for us.
> 
> ...


We are staying at the Delaware Seashore State Park. It was one of the few that opened at the beginning of March. I will let you know how it was when we get back.


----------



## donaldeller (Jan 17, 2009)

4fun_timers said:


> Welcome and congratulations on the OB! How does the Armada do? My neighbor has one and he recently pulled his mothers 30' SOB (some other brand) 6+ hours and he said its a real power house.... He loves his. Enjoy!!
> 
> outback loft,
> I thought we were doing pretty good going out once a month (year round) totaling about 45 nights a year. Every weekend from April to August, I'm Jealous


So far the only time I towed the trailer was the 5 miles from the dealership. But in that 5 miles the Armada did great. This coming weekend will be the first test. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## blackhills6 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am so jealous!!!







We won't be taking our trailer out camping for another month and a half at least (weather, mud, etc)!!!







Lots of luck (and fun) on your first trip!


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Jealous here.

I have mounds of snow blocking my trailer still. 65 degrees today makes me think about shoveling snow 1 more time this year.


----------



## Williams Family (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm a newbie also. We took our first trip two weeks ago and are going again this weekend. My wife has gone crazy with it. She already has trips planned to Hilton Head, Gatlinburg(Jellystone Park) for our 3 year old, a trip to Destin, and Disney World in August. I can't wait to get more into it. We learned a lot after our first trip as to what else we needed. From what I can tell, it's a trial and error process to get everything you need.

I look forward to posting and reading on this site. I have learned a ton of stuff already. I am going to try and get our satelite going this weekend, so i'll probably be back on Sunday night asking for help.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Our first trip is this weekend also. We are going to the Ocean City, MD area. Ft. Whaley Campground.
Although I have had a trailer in the past (SOB, and many years ago) I am looking forward to this trip more.
The DW didn't want it, but now that we have it she is in there every night packing, arraigning or buying something for it. I think she is more excited than me!

I mounted the new LCD TV yesterday, I get over the air HD too!
New mattress from Mattress Warehouse, plush pillow top.
Looking for a gas barbecue now.
Just because we are camping doesn't mean we have to behave like animals, right?









I have it in having a slide out topper put on today.

I am having to widen my driveway and move the steps to the sidewalk because "some idiot bought a trailer that was to big to get in his back yard!"









Anyway, We are pumped for the weekend!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS AND WELCOME !!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

TurkeyBranch said:


> Our first trip is this weekend also. We are going to the Ocean City, MD area. Ft. Whaley Campground.
> Although I have had a trailer in the past (SOB, and many years ago) I am looking forward to this trip more.
> The DW didn't want it, but now that we have it she is in there every night packing, arraigning or buying something for it. I think she is more excited than me!
> 
> ...


Please report on how well you like the campground! I think I might be heading to Point Lookout this weekend because it's closer for the maiden voyage in the new camper.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome to the greatest RV forum on the net!!!

Come on up to Gettysburg for the rally in June!!


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

> Please report on how well you like the campground! I think I might be heading to Point Lookout this weekend because it's closer for the maiden voyage in the new camper.


We will let you know how we like it. Point Lookout is on our list. It is 105 miles from us. I wanted a medium trip for the first outing to try out the TT and how the truck handles it.
We are going to look at our schedules for going to Gettysburg, maybe if you all can go we can caravan up.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow, you all have so many trips planned.. Do you stay in cheap CGS? We only have 5 planned so far.. Some of the CGs we are staying at are 69$ a night,, well that one is Yogi in Luray ,, VA,, we might ditch it for the Poconos,, we can stay there for 39 a night and it is closer.. We are thinking of adding something in April.. mmmm, I got to start looking. It is just not that nice here in Pa yet.


----------



## donaldeller (Jan 17, 2009)

Calliope said:


> Our first trip is this weekend also. We are going to the Ocean City, MD area. Ft. Whaley Campground.
> Although I have had a trailer in the past (SOB, and many years ago) I am looking forward to this trip more.
> The DW didn't want it, but now that we have it she is in there every night packing, arraigning or buying something for it. I think she is more excited than me!
> 
> ...


Please report on how well you like the campground! I think I might be heading to Point Lookout this weekend because it's closer for the maiden voyage in the new camper.
[/quote]

How was Ft Whaley? We thought about Ft Whaley but stayed at the Delaware Seashore State Park. IT WAS COLD!!

My thoughts on where we stayed:

It is located between Rehoboth Beach and Ocean City.

Sites are small. Recommend if you have anything over a 27ft get a site at the end of the rows.

The website shows full hook up starting 1 Mar, not true. They do not turn on the water nor open the bathhouses until 15 Apr. Water is available to fill up your water tank in the tent section of the campground.

No campfires.

No shade. I think the campground only had 2 trees.

The beach is less then 5 minutes away.

Nearest store is about 15 miles away.

Dogs are allowed. No more than a 6ft leash.

$38 per night for non Del residence
$36 for Del residence

Recommendation is to pay for the site before showing up, that way you can pick your site.

The Armada towed the camper like a champ. No problems at all.


----------



## donaldeller (Jan 17, 2009)

brenda said:


> Wow, you all have so many trips planned.. Do you stay in cheap CGS? We only have 5 planned so far.. Some of the CGs we are staying at are 69$ a night,, well that one is Yogi in Luray ,, VA,, we might ditch it for the Poconos,, we can stay there for 39 a night and it is closer.. We are thinking of adding something in April.. mmmm, I got to start looking. It is just not that nice here in Pa yet.


I grew up in Little Britian. My father still lives there, on Green Ln. I will be up there next weekend for the auction.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 12, 2009)

Don&Shari,
Thanks for the review. It sounds like a nice enough place, but small and no shade? My TT is 29 feet with hitch so I'll have to be careful where we try to put it. I'm looking for something near the beach like that so we might give it a shot later this spring.


----------

